# The Official Stupidly Addictive Browser Games Thread



## Kreij (Jan 15, 2011)

Post your favorite stupidly addictive browser games here.
I'll try to keep a running list here in the 1st post.
If you are going to comment on your scores or whatever, make sure the name of the game you are playing is included in your post.
If you see someone post another thread about an addictive flash game, let me know and I will merge it into this one so we have them all in one place.
Does not have to specifically be flash, just free and playable online in the browser.

*Warning : If you need to get something accomplished do not click the links in this thread. You've been warned.*

*Stupidly Addictive Browser Games*
Paper Airplane Game
VR Defender 3K
Cursed Treasure
Realm of the Mad God
Robot Unicorn Attack
Meat Boy and  Meat Boy Map Pack 70+ Levels
Electric Man
RoboKill
Super Mario Crossover
Curve Ball
Exit Path
Spear Toss
Bloons Tower Defense
Asus Motherboard Mayhem : Xtreme Design
Give Up Robot 2
Achievement Unlocked 2
This is the Only Level and This is the Only Level Too
Corporation Inc.
Elephant Rave
Epic combo
House of Dead Ninjas
Tentalcle Wars
3D Logic II
Entanglement
Ski Runner
Road of the Dead
Solipskier
Monster Slayers
Broken Mirror
Super Mario 3
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 2
Mega Man 4
Legends of Zelda
1942
Double Dragon
Bomber Man
Canabalt
Peasants Quest
Dungeonman
Grow Ver.3
Battle Paint and Full screen Battle Paint

Post links to the games you like, not the sites that host multiple games. We are looking for the good ones. 
Please post if you find a broken link. I may not have time to check them all as I'll be busy playing my favorites.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 15, 2011)

Robot Unicorn Attack


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 15, 2011)

Meat Boy.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 15, 2011)

Meat Boy Map Pack 70+ Levels


----------



## silkstone (Jan 15, 2011)

Not a flash game, but similar. Angry birds.... i can't play it as i'm sure after a few hrs i'd smash my LCD... but the wife is addicted.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 15, 2011)

Meat Boy is great. Meat Boy Map Pack is even better. use the cursor + space or a. try the 'impossible levels' in the Map Pack lol

you can also download either onto your hard drive.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 15, 2011)

Mussels said:


> Robot Unicorn Attack



This game won Flash GOTY. Really enjoyed it, figured it might be a little...hmmmm...to rainbowy for TPU, otherwise I would have posted it. LOL.

======
Cursed Treasure - Tower Defense Game
http://media.ebaumsworld.com/mediaFiles/game/463847/80994844.swf

For some reason TPU Forum shortens the URL... This one works for me.
One of my favorite time killers.

=====
Electric MAN - Stick Figure Fighting Game
http://www.kongregate.com/games/FreeWorldGroup/electricman2hs

=====

Awesome Diablo style game, but robots and spaceships instead of Monsters and Dungeons.
http://armorgames.com/play/5318/robokill

=====

Mario CrossOver. Play as many other Nintendo characters in Mario World.
http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/534416

More to come!


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 15, 2011)

I love stickies like this. 

Didn't we have a Free game thread? Perhaps it was over at GamePowerUp.com!!

Yeah I said it!!  I remember the spam buckets that rained on Kreij.


Helpful post is helpful:

http://www.killsometime.com/games


----------



## Kreij (Jan 15, 2011)

Okay, update OP. Thanks all.



			
				mlee said:
			
		

> Didn't we have a Free game thread? Perhaps it was over at GamePowerUp.com!!



I miss GPU. It was my baby.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 15, 2011)

Super Mario Crossover is great. Link up in this bitch.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jan 15, 2011)

I've been playing curveball since it came out.  That game is nuts.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 15, 2011)

Changed title to browser games as they don't have to be flash games.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 15, 2011)

exit path is pretty good.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 15, 2011)

!@#$ BB. Exit Path is one of those vampire platformers.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 15, 2011)

thank the lords of kobol I made it past stage 24.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 15, 2011)

I added Spear Toss ... an old fave timewaster.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jan 15, 2011)

sub/ for Paper Airplane


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 15, 2011)

I swear I posted in this thread, but my post seems to have disapeared...

Subbed for work on monday, I'm not getting shit done!


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 16, 2011)

I've lost countless hours playing this game on my pc and ipod touch!

http://ninjakiwi.com/Games/Tower-Defense/Play/Bloons-Tower-Defense-4.html


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 16, 2011)

Asus Motherboard Mayhem


----------



## Hms1193 (Jan 16, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Asus Motherboard Mayhem



Now this is much better then CityVille.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 16, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> I swear I posted in this thread, but my post seems to have disapeared...
> 
> Subbed for work on monday, I'm not getting shit done!



You did. You're not going crazy, Newt.  
I just cleaned up the posts about the dead link.

OP updated with more productivity killers.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 16, 2011)

Technically not a 'game'  but totally worth wasting time on to make music:

http://www.sembeo.com/media/Matrix.swf

Credit to MRCL on GN.net for sending this in.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Jan 16, 2011)

Farmville FTW!!!!  Who doesn't play that on FB?


----------



## francis511 (Jan 17, 2011)

http://armorgames.com/play/2267/warfare-1917

Fun for a while

Anyone know the name of the very similar zombie flash game ?


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 17, 2011)

http://armorgames.com/play/10258/give-up-robot-2

the prequel too


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 17, 2011)

http://armorgames.com/play/6561/achievement-unlocked-2

This is the only Level

This is the only level TOO

corporation inc.

ELEPHANT RAVE FTW!!!!!!1111

EPIC COMBO!!!!!

Edit: here are all of those and MOAR http://armorgames.com/author/John

Edit 2: if any mod can delete my previous post, id be glad. double posted without thinking 

Edit 3: All links posted


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 19, 2011)

Here is the full screen version for meatboy.

http://cache.armorgames.com/files/games/meat-boy-2388.swf


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 19, 2011)

House of Dead Ninjas  at adultswim.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks all ... OP updated.


----------



## v12dock (Jan 20, 2011)

Awesome Game


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 20, 2011)

LittleLizard said:


> http://armorgames.com/play/10258/give-up-robot-2
> 
> the prequel too



The art style in this game is just odd...I like it though it gets hard as hell.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Jan 20, 2011)

Just found Tentacle Wars : http://dagobah.net/flash/tentaclewars.swf

It's actually really good fun once you get into it - Just a pity there's not more levels.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Jan 20, 2011)

An old favorite "3D Logic II" : http://dagobah.net/flash/3d_logic_2.swf

Really addictive to a logical mind - a real brain scratcher challenge towards the end.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 20, 2011)

OP Updated. The Global Productivity Index dropped 1.7% since I started this thread. 
Thank you all for making that possible.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 21, 2011)

Kreij said:


> OP Updated. The Global Productivity Index dropped 1.7% since I started this thread.
> Thank you all for making that possible.



And to further lower the GPI, I give you Entanglement.

http://entanglement.gopherwoodstudios.com/light


----------



## psyko12 (Jan 21, 2011)

Awesome posts hehehe really fun to play xD

Here's one for you fun if your a skier heheh...

Solipskier
bit.ly/solipski


----------



## GSquadron (Jan 21, 2011)

I like the first one


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 21, 2011)

BazookaJoe said:


> Just found Tentacle Wars : http://dagobah.net/flash/tentaclewars.swf
> 
> It's actually really good fun once you get into it - Just a pity there's not more levels.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110120/.jpg



yeah really wish it had more levels definetly fun.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 21, 2011)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> And to further lower the GPI, I give you Entanglement.
> 
> http://entanglement.gopherwoodstudios.com/light



I got this PM earlier today ...


> Dear Kreij,
> Thanks to you my wife left me, my daughter ran away and got pregnant, my son's gotten into drugs, my dog bit me and I got fired from my job.
> I now have to beg for money on the streets when I'm not hooked on one of these !@#$ games for days at a time.
> Jackass.
> ...



Entanglement added to OP.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 21, 2011)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Here is the full screen version for meatboy.
> 
> http://cache.armorgames.com/files/games/meat-boy-2388.swf



haha this one is pretty cool


*EDIT:* Hey does anyone have a link to the free version of Amgrybirds? my wife is super addicted to it on her Android


----------



## HammerON (Jan 22, 2011)

Sweet stuff


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm officially addicted.


----------



## Maelstrom (Jan 23, 2011)

Ski runner
http://www.addictinggames.com/skirunner.html

So much fun, the music is amazing (if you like techno, that is)


----------



## Kreij (Jan 23, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> *EDIT:* Hey does anyone have a link to the free version of Angry Birds? my wife is super addicted to it on her Android



I don't think there is a free or trial version, so it would be wise not to post a link to a free version unless you can verify it is not warez and approved by the devs.

OP updated with Ski Runner.


----------



## psyko12 (Jan 24, 2011)

Here's some you might want to look at:
Road of the Dead
Solipskier
and
Monster Slayer (kind of Patapon psp game)

EDIT: That paper airplane game took 2hours of my work time lol  good thing there wasn't any work needed to be rushed lmao


----------



## Red_Machine (Jan 24, 2011)

Flashtrek: Broken Mirror.  Basically a sim game set in the Star Trek mirror universe, you can choose your race and you go around transporting goods, earning money, buying bigger ships, building up a fleet and finally conquering planets for your chosen faction.  It has a few bugs, but still a very playable game.

http://www.vexxiang.com/flashfiles/BROKENMIRROR.html

There are also sequels, but apart from 2, these are mainly unfinished.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 2, 2011)

Mario World
http://nintendo8.com/game/629/super_mario_brothers/

Super Mario 3
http://nintendo8.com/game/314/super_mario_brothers_3/

Teenage Mutant Turtles 2
http://nintendo8.com/game/147/teenage_mutant_ninja_turtles_2/

Mega Man 4
http://nintendo8.com/game/173/mega_man_4/

Legend of Zelda
http://nintendo8.com/game/810/legend_of_zelda/

1942
http://nintendo8.com/game/268/1942/

Double Dragon
http://nintendo8.com/game/745/double_dragon/

Bomber Man
http://nintendo8.com/game/1/bomberman/

All on one screen and Tons more of old skool Nintendo games. Free, Legal and Legit.
http://nintendo8.com/toplist/more/


----------



## KainXS (Feb 3, 2011)

anyone know of any sim city like games i can play online


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 3, 2011)

KainXS said:


> anyone know of any sim city like games i can play online



Not really my game style... SO you tell me if it's good.

http://game3.puffgames.com/games1/sims3.swf


----------



## GSquadron (Feb 3, 2011)

I wonder if anyone has played this game:
http://armorgames.com/play/6244/every-day-the-same-dream
It is not addictive, but that makes you laugh after 10 times completion


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 3, 2011)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> I wonder if anyone has played this game:
> http://armorgames.com/play/6244/every-day-the-same-dream
> It is not addictive, but that makes you laugh after 10 times completion



wow same result if you finish your work or jump. bummer.


----------



## GSquadron (Feb 4, 2011)

It is not the same result... Smth changes when you see the boss.....
And some people or things dissapear, like the leaf when you take it


----------



## Mussels (Feb 4, 2011)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> It is not the same result... Smth changes when you see the boss.....
> And some people or things dissapear, like the leaf when you take it



it dissapears... LIKE A BOSS


----------



## GSquadron (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh, the table changes everyday and it goes "down"
The most addictive game i have played so far:
http://armorgames.com/play/6154/protector-iv


----------



## Frick (Feb 13, 2011)

http://robinwords.com/game/

You change a letter of the word on each turn. Play vs the computer. Pretty fun actually!

EDIT: Another one: canabalt. Gorgeous graphics, good music and just pure greatness.


----------



## Steevo (Feb 16, 2011)

http://www.virtualapple.org/oregontraildisk.html


----------



## erocker (Feb 21, 2011)

Aiight. For those who like to kick it old school.. I'm talking text based! 

Peasant's Quest! (well, there are graphics)

http://www.homestarrunner.com/disk4of12.html

Even more old school..

Dungeonman!

http://www.homestarrunner.com/dungeonman.html


----------



## matteumayo (Feb 23, 2011)

erocker said:


> Aiight. For those who like to kick it old school.. I'm talking text based!
> 
> Peasant's Quest! (well, there are graphics)
> 
> ...



+1 for Peasant's Quest.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Feb 26, 2011)

GROWv3

This is a puzzle based game where u basically have to make the right order of building things to get the best ending.
theres more of them on the site there.


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 10, 2011)

ZOMG.... My college blocks them all. *Cries*


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 21, 2011)

http://www.freewebarcade.com/game/battle-paint/


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 21, 2011)

That was a cool game. Saw it on Reddit and [H].

Here is a link to the full screen version.

http://www.freewebarcade5.net/media/battle-paint.swf


----------



## stuartb04 (Mar 30, 2011)

*lots of free games(101)*

Thought id share with you guys

lots of free games

mixture of flash and downloadable 
for win and mac

http://www.1up.com/features/101-free-games-2011
there are some really great games here.
old school side scrolling shooters are my favs

enjoy....


----------



## hellrazor (Apr 1, 2011)

I found the Shift 2 that I like.


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 8, 2011)

http://www.gamereclaim.com/2008/09/astroflyer/


----------



## Pasatempios (Apr 19, 2011)

This:Insectonator is a great time killer.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 20, 2011)

oh god, how did i NOT remember this.


dragon age legends is a free game on FB that ties in with your bioware account to give freebies in DAII.

its actually just a fun game in its own right, and plays heavily on the social aspect (you take your friends characters into battle with your own)


----------



## mlee49 (May 5, 2011)

Yo Kreij, lots of the links are down from the OP. 2-3 of the Nintendo's and a few at the top.

Sadly I wanted to waste more time, but your thread has let me down(again  )


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 16, 2011)

Lord of Ultima is a free, online RTS game by EA.


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 22, 2011)

This game is hilariously and addictingly funny. 

http://armorgames.com/play/11498/reimagine-the-game

From Portal, to wiki leaks to lady gaga, to toy story and more... he seems to cover it all.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 1, 2011)

http://www.supercratebox.com/


Meatboy-ish


----------



## HammerON (Jun 3, 2011)

Saw this over on [H]. Must advise that this is an adult game!!!

http://www.boob-tube.eu/duke-nudem/

Duke Nukem babes

EDIT: Mods if you find this too offensive please give me three lashings


----------



## Funtoss (Jun 16, 2011)

Paper planes FTW!! it distracted me so much :L


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 16, 2011)

I totally forgot about this game, but is an excellent time waster. 

http://www.1h1k.com/boxhead/boxheadzw.swf


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jun 16, 2011)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I totally forgot about this game, but is an excellent time waster.
> 
> http://www.1h1k.com/boxhead/boxheadzw.swf



damnit need more time between rounds to setup


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 16, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> damnit need more time between rounds to setup



Sometimes it's just better to start off on hell difficulty, that way you have all the weapons and can setup a good barricade defense with turrets.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 27, 2011)

Legend of Zelda - HTML5

http://grantgalitz.org/get_the_hell_out/LegendOfZelda_Links_Awakening/

Direction arrows, X, C, Shift, Enter

To save =  X + Z + Shift + Return


----------



## Wile E (Jun 27, 2011)

All these pages, and no Kitten Cannon?

http://www.burststudio.com/kitten.html


----------



## hhumas (Jun 29, 2011)

does anyone play dota  here???


----------



## Mussels (Jun 30, 2011)

hhumas said:


> does anyone play dota  here???



in a thread about browser games? unlikely. please stay on topic in your posts, or your account will end up locked.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 12, 2011)

*Type racer*

Once you get the hang of this it does improve your typing skill as you "race" against other users while trying to finish 1st.  

Type Racer
All that is missing is typing GG after the race


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 14, 2011)

Not sure how many people played Cursed Treasure, posted it a while ago, anyways fun game and they just released a Level Pack. 

http://cache.armorgames.com/files/games/cursed-treasure-leve-11436.swf


----------



## jasper1605 (Jul 14, 2011)

subbed.  I love the paper airplane game as well as bloons


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 14, 2011)

I wished they made the paper airplane game for droid


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 10, 2011)

Here is the old cursed treasure


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 10, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I wished they made the paper airplane game for droid



no kidding that game would be awesome on a touch screen.


----------



## francis511 (Sep 24, 2011)

Don`t forget you can now get Angry Birds and Plant vs Zombies in chrome browser !


----------



## ViperXTR (Sep 24, 2011)

whoops wrong thread lol


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 25, 2011)

francis511 said:


> Don`t forget you can now get Angry Birds and Plant vs Zombies in chrome browser !



There are a lot of games you can get in Chrome. That's basically the use of Chrome for me though, the games.


----------



## jrock (Oct 9, 2011)

Don't overlook Mission Mars!

http://www.miniclip.com/games/mission-mars/en/


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Oct 13, 2011)

Tiny Tanks! Multiplayer Micro Tank warfare.

http://tinytanks.net/


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 13, 2011)

Can't believe it isn't up there but Runescape has been my browser game of choice for a decade.
Also i love to play cursed treasure so time to check out that level pack.
http://www.runescape.com/title.ws


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 20, 2011)

Addictive---Yes!
Fun---Yes!
Browser---Yes!
Putt Putt---Yes!
Pretty Graphics---Yes!

http://www.gamerfish.com/sports/wonderputt/


----------



## MasterInvader (Dec 20, 2011)

The only game [browser] I play is Travian [since 2005]

http://www.travian.com/


----------



## allshine (Dec 31, 2011)

ZOMG.... My college blocks them all. *Cries*
__________________
Derp?™

“mid mars? but interplanetary shipping suuuuucks” -Mussels

“Male and female plugs... look between your legs while showering. See that? Now look at plugs. Notice anything?” -Jack Doph


----------



## NinkobEi (Jan 5, 2012)

That Corporation 2 game is pretty good. Only problem is that it bugs out after about an hour. 

Does anyone know of another game similar to it? Or any semi-ongoing game I could use to kill time?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn the paper plane game is really addictive. I finished my journey in 112 days lol


----------



## Norton (Jan 6, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Damn the paper plane game is really addictive. I finished my journey in 112 days lol



My best is 14 days- Fun but wish I never found it...

Off for another round


----------



## ufgy20 (Jan 6, 2012)

Wile E said:


> All these pages, and no Kitten Cannon?
> 
> http://www.burststudio.com/kitten.html



2,776 feet on 5th shot... sucker just kept bouncing


----------



## Drone (Jan 6, 2012)

Hmm no one mentioned Kitten Cannon


----------



## Saidrex (Jan 6, 2012)

Defend Your Nuts


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 16, 2012)

Cat With Bow Golf is ridiculous fun.

http://www.buzzedgames.com/play-4530-Cat_With_Bow_Golf.html


----------



## d3fct (Feb 3, 2012)

Saidrex said:


> Defend Your Nuts


thanks, that shit was real fun.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 7, 2012)

d3fct said:


> thanks, that shit was real fun.



Yeah that was a fun one.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 8, 2012)

DonInKansas said:


> Cat With Bow Golf is ridiculous fun.
> 
> http://www.buzzedgames.com/play-4530-Cat_With_Bow_Golf.html



after 2 playthroughs my best is -31, super fun thanks for sharing.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 23, 2012)

Wikipedia random page..

Learn random shit!


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 24, 2012)

Super Mario Crossover 2.0 was released recently

http://www.explodingrabbit.com/games/super-mario-bros-crossover

so much better than the original.


----------



## stuartb04 (Mar 12, 2012)

http://www.unrealengine.com/flash/

not really a game as much

just a tech demo that was released on the iphone

still quite relaxing just roaming around doing nothing


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 1, 2012)

give this a try..

http://www.parsecproductions.net/games/whereami.html


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 1, 2012)

Not a Game so much but fun to get right and oddly soothing when you do. Horses


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 1, 2012)

PM me for a really scary one that might not be safe for the kittens that go here


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm playing Kings of Chaos again.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Sep 3, 2012)

Who ever put up 'Cursed Treasure' I curse you....

I've been playing the darn thing all weekend!  Can't get past Level 14.

I've usually passed on simple flash-like games, but this one is fun.   I'm not sure what genre it fits into, but if there are more games out there with this same type of defense strategy, I wouldn't mind a few tips on a couple of excellent 'newer' titles.

I also liked the paper airplane game, not bad...these games are really suitable for on the go laptops that might not have the gpu power of your desktop but still offer decent entertainment value. 

Thanks for starting this thread Kreij.

Best Regards,

Liquid Cool

EDIT:  Just saw the new maps...ARGH!  See you in a week!


----------



## francis511 (Sep 3, 2012)

Cursed treasure FTW


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Stupidly fun
http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/2l2BOl/:M6jmSqZIZGvmOJV/home.scarlet.be/~bbonte/portal/love.html/


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Sep 7, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Stupidly fun
> http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/2l2BOl/:M6jmSqZIZGvmOJV/home.scarlet.be/~bbonte/portal/love.html/



That is pretty cool, stupid name, but fun game play!


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 9, 2012)

Why is this not a sticky? I thought it use to be?


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 10, 2012)

https://turbulenz.com/games/save-the-day/play


----------



## Frick (Nov 10, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> https://turbulenz.com/games/save-the-day/play



Was kinda fun but horribly laggy.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 10, 2012)

Frick said:


> Was kinda fun but horribly laggy.



not laggy at all...


----------



## Jetster (Nov 10, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> give this a try..
> 
> http://www.parsecproductions.net/games/whereami.html



That made my eyeballs sweat


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2012)

horribly laggy for me too.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 11, 2012)

i'm using Chrome and have almost 12 tabs open and it's running 30, 60 FPS or whatever it's supposed to be running at. press F to go Full screen.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 6, 2012)

Liquid Cool said:


> Who ever put up 'Cursed Treasure' I curse you....
> 
> I've been playing the darn thing all weekend!  Can't get past Level 14.
> 
> ...



It's in the Tower Defense genre...Glad u like it. The second one is just as good. Really was hoping they would release a new paper airplanes as well.

Also what happened to this being a sticky?

Also what happened to the OP being updated with all these new games?


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 28, 2012)

Still a lot of great games on here!


----------



## Guitar (Dec 28, 2012)

Has nobody said Happy Wheels?!?

http://www.totaljerkface.com/happy_wheels.php


----------



## Liquid Cool (Feb 22, 2013)

Sleep Sheep Reaction Game

Game drove me nuts, can't get past the bobcat rating...

LC


----------



## Guitar (Feb 22, 2013)

Liquid Cool said:


> Sleep Sheep Reaction Game
> 
> Game drove me nuts, can't get past the bobcat rating...
> 
> LC



I got Bobbing Bobcat the first time and Rocketing Rabbit the second time. But I used my other hand and and had my fingers at the ready for the second time.


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 12, 2013)

Old thread...... REVIVE!!!!!!

COOKIE CLICKER!!!!! OMG!!1!!1

So much browser fun


----------



## Vilius (Sep 12, 2013)

Im going to go with kingdom rush


----------



## RCoon (Sep 12, 2013)

C&C Tiberium Alliances. I've been playing it for months on end now, and part of the top 10 alliances on my server xD


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 12, 2013)

I apologize in advance for the hours of your life about to be wasted. 

http://orteil.dashnet.org/cookieclicker/


----------

